# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  EMPRESA PROCESADORA DE ALIMENTOS

## PROSERPERU

Empresa en el norte del país, se dedica a la elaboración de productos alimenticios a base de _frutas y vegetales_: Extractos de frutas, pastas y salsas de ají, bebidas como jugos y néctares, mermeladas, etc.; en presentación de envases de vidrio, PET y bolsas bilaminadas.
 Cuenta con la línea integral de tratamiento de aguas, soplado de PET, pasteurización en línea, llenado de botellas PET,  empacado termocontraible, etc. 
 Email: *ventas@proserperu.com* 
 Empresa:  *Procesadora y Servicios Peruanos S.A.C.*
 Teléfono:  963954873
 Ciudad y país:	Lambayeque - PerúTemas similares: BUSCO PLANTA PROCESADORA DE HARINA Busco procesadora de frutas para comprar envasadora y procesadora Busco proveedor confiable de almendra de Sacha Inchi para empresa procesadora de Snacks. Planta procesadora para frutas frescas

----------

